# Moving to Mexico via Nogales



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

Morning all. I have been settled in Mazatlan for about 10 days now and wanted to share my experience with respect to vehicle permit, customs and immigration. 

Driving via the Nogales "Truck Route" was my choice to enter Mexico. The actual border was odd...absolutely no one around to wave hello! I drove about another 10 km and pulled my fully loaded van into the something to declare area. I handed a lady my list...manaje de casa style...of personal effects that I was taking into Mexico. Since my temporary resident card is still in process I was wondering if any taxes were due at all...I had valued my stuff at $2400 and it included a 47" TV in its original box. The aduane lady came out to my van spent about 20 seconds looking at my stuff and decided that most of it was clothing and personal stuff and that was tax free. i didnt argue. I was taxed about $110 and I was very happy with that much lower amount than originally figured. I had tompaybin cash next food at the bank..showed the receipt to aduane and was on my way. The next stop was at the 20+km stop.... 

My van deposit for a 1999 vehicle was $200 plus about $60 more for the fees for the permit itself.. My permit is only good for 30 days...they somehow linked my visa still in process to having to go to the immigration office within 30 days. I think that was wrong...because I already did that last November ...no worries because before the permit expires I will go to the local aduane office and get a much longer permit after I get my resident card.

Tolls all the way to Mazatlan were numerous...my guess is 10 and the cost about $30. Gas, food and hotels was plentiful up until obregon...I saw few hotels after that and none after Culiacan. 

All in all the road trip and importing me and my belongings was painless and smooth. I wish the same could be said for the visa process for my temporary resident card.


----------



## SouThboundanddoWn (Jan 22, 2013)

1happykamper, thank you so much for this post, I found it very helpful. 

I plan on crossing at Nogales, and its good to hear it wasn't a PITA. You mentioned you had a Temp Resi Visa in process, I was wondering how long it has taken after you applied? 

Again, thanks for the post, and I hope your trip continues to be hassle free.
TW


----------

